# Can I cancel NBA League Pass???



## Scratch (Dec 27, 2003)

I think I already know the answer to this, but can I cancel my NBA League Pass and then add ESPN Full Court? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## kevinab1984 (Oct 10, 2006)

i know that with E* you cannot do that b/c i actually have DISHNETWORK adn also work there and its non refundable non trsferable and non proratable


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

To be precise, you can cancel NBA League Pass. You just won't get any of your money back.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Call a CSR. I believe you have the right to cancel up to the point of the free preview being over.

I know for fact you can cancel before the season starts. I just did this year with the CI package.


----------

